# New girl might be sick



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

well today i noticed my new tiel's poo was a bit off color.....normally it's like a black/white mix, but today it was brown and quite mushy. (happened maybe 3-4 hours ago)

Just now i went to pick her up and it looked like she vomited, lots of seeds with brown stuff flew everywhere as she shook her head. She did this about 2 more times within a minute.

Yesterday she was fine. I will keep an eye on her and if it happens again i will take her to the vet.

Who knows maybe she ate some paper or something and it didn't sit well with her......


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

To be honest i would take her to the vet first thing tomorrow. It's way better to be safe than sorry.  Two of my guys had slightly off poops, and i got them checked and it turns out they have a pretty bad bacterial infection despite behaving extremely healthily.


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm yep, i think i'll do that, thanks bea


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Let us know how the avian vet visit goes. As Bea said it is always better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I took her to the vet today, they said it might be bacterial, so they're keeping her there a day or two for some tests. They said they'll call me tomorrow to let me know how things are going and if they need her to stay any extra days.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohh, i hope she's ok. If she is sick then she's in the best place possible right now, because there will be experienced people keeping an eye on her all day!  I'm sure she'll get well soon.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope everything goes well, like Bea said she is in the best place possible, hopefully you will know more soon.


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

oh yea, i had to fill out a form for her and the first question was "pet's name" hehe i realized i hadn't named her yet 

I ended up settling on Oreo


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, that's a cute name. I hope all goes well and that she's back home with you soon.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oreo is a cute name!! What a way to be put on the spot for a name.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oreo is in the best place right now. You did the right thing.

Did the vet say what time they will call you?


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

almost 10:30 am now, they said mid afternoon so i guess around 4 pmish.
hope they have some good news


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope Oreo will be home soon


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

well...... just got home with Oreo.. the results are not good 

She has Psittacosis


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry  are they treating her with antibiotics, how is your other tiel? did they have contact.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you got some meds for both your tiels?  My Ozzie is a carrier of psittacosis, so when he gets particularly stressed it begins affecting him and he gets sick. We've dealt with it twice so far. You should be given some sort of tetracycline to put in their water for at least 45 days. It's a good idea to cut back on fresh fruit and veggies during this time too so they're not getting moisture from any where and have to drink the water. I'm sure Oreo will get well soon. :thumbu: And if the vet didn't already tell you, be aware that psittacosis is a zoonotic disease which means it can pass from bird to human. It usually pops up as cold/flu like symptoms and your doctor would be able to give you antibiotics for it.


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

yep meds were supplied for 10 days i have to take her back in a week to have her re-examined to see if there are any improvements. Her med is given Orally with a little syringe 3 times a day. 

No fruits and veggies are taken care of (she really loved corn  )
If the oral stuff goes well, vet said she'll switch to the water for the remainder of the medication period.

The vet gave us a little extra medication for Kirby, just incase he shows any symptoms, he's been good so far but i still worry and check every single poopy he does 

thanks for the support guys ! really helps


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  Iam glad you got some antibiotics for Oreo. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear about oreo, I hope he is soon well again, the antibiotics should do the trick.

Keep us updated on his progress.


----------

